# Feature updates coming via firmware for both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2020)

> It is being reported to myself and others that Canon is going to be releasing feature updates to both the Canon EOS R5 and Canon EOS R6 via firmware.
> *Rumored Canon EOS R5 Firmware Update:*
> 
> FullHD 120p
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## proutprout (Jul 13, 2020)

Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 13, 2020)

Damn just rumors. if they add these, they would be the camera GOATS. Whats the CR on these.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


 Most people don't use these types of cameras for long filming periods. They have the cinema line for that.


----------



## cpreston (Jul 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Whats the CR on these.


This is sourced from EOSHD, so I am going to go with a CR0.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 13, 2020)

I am very hopeful that the 120fps @ 1080p (Full HD) is going to occur.
In fact, I would have loved it to be 240fps, (with full AF, rapid exposure updates, etc) - because that would be a great tool for slow-mo.

When I saw the 8k raw video specs, and 120fps @ 4k, I really hoped that it would be at least 120fps @ Full HD... which was a (little) disappointment for me. I won't use 4k often, let alone 8k. But full HD I will use fairly regularly.

So I certainly hope this information / rumour will become reality!


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 13, 2020)

I'd be surprised about Clog3, but HD 120fps in the R5 seems like a good possibility. I've asked a number of Canon reps about it, illustrating how anyone still using a 1080p workflow (honestly quite a lot of people) would be better off with the cheaper R6 than R5.

Regardless of all the unreasonable complainers, Canon really hit it out of the park with these two bodies. I applaud them.


----------



## drama (Jul 13, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I'd be surprised about Clog3, but HD 120fps in the R5 seems like a good possibility.



Agree on both. And as others have said, the overheating is a non-issue that youtubers know get clicks for a week. If you're filming 20 minutes of continuous 8K or 120fps 4K, I would love to know the reason, and why you didn't hire an ARRI for it.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


A little harsh and insulting to anyone who has pre ordered?


----------



## hoodlum (Jul 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Damn just rumors. if they add these, they would be the camera GOATS. Whats the CR on these.



More than just rumors.






キヤノン：EOS R5 ｜ 動画撮影


ミラーレスカメラEOS R5の動画撮影をご紹介しているページです。




cweb.canon.jp






*Regarding contents under consideration for correspondence with firmware upgrade*


Full HD/120P recording size support
Added low bitrate mode to RAW and IPB for all resolutions and frame rates
Canon Log 3


----------



## ddixon (Jul 13, 2020)

The headline is a bit of a stretch. Canon does not say these are coming, merely that they are thinking about it. Still, the fact that they even mentioned it is interesting and I hope these come to pass. You have to think that the sensor can do these, so maybe Canon just did not have time by the announcements to test and verify these.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...



What has been the longest 8K video clip you have shot so far? 

The only time I ever shoot more than about 5 minutes of video in a single shot is when I'm recording a presentation and for that I would use 1080p every time. 


Weird how some people are all "I don't want a camera with video features!" and then later "The video features I didn't want aren't good enough"


----------



## Aregal (Jul 13, 2020)

cpreston said:


> This is sourced from EOSHD, so I am going to go with a CR0.


I know he bashes Canon all the time but I do think he does receive their press updates like JaredPolin, Gordon Liang, and others.


----------



## Stone (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...



1080p 120 seems to be an oversight on Canon's part and makes sense to add via firmware update. As for overheating, no one has the camera in hand to report overheating issues other than the Canon Ambassadors and I think 1 reported it.

What do people want in a ~4,000 hybrid camera? Canon gave users just about everything they asked for and then some, yet some are still not satisfied with a camera they've never held and hasn't had any real world reviews yet. If you need more than 20 minutes of 8K, you should more than likely be shopping for a dedicated professional grade cinema camera and you'll pay minimum 3-5 times as much for a top of the line model. This will be fantastic for small projects and b-roll which is what I think Canon intended.

I can admit that I was wrong about pricing on the camera and I'm now seriously considering it since my 5DIII has well over 600,000 shutter clicks.


----------



## degos (Jul 13, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Weird how some people are all "I don't want a camera with video features!" and then later "The video features I didn't want aren't good enough"



No, those are two non-intersecting sets of people.

The first set asks: What's the point in pouring all that R&D into the camera if doesn't apparently meet the needs of people who'll actually film in 8K? Just give us an uncompromised stills camera!

The second set says: why did you hobble a video camera with insufficient cooling just to keep those stills guys happy with weathersealing? Just give us an uncompromised video cam!


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 13, 2020)

degos said:


> No, those are two non-intersecting sets of people.
> 
> The first set asks: What's the point in pouring all that R&D into the camera if doesn't apparently meet the needs of people who'll actually film in 8K? Just give us an uncompromised stills camera!
> 
> The second set says: why did you hobble a video camera with insufficient cooling just to keep those stills guys happy with weathersealing? Just give us an uncompromised video cam!



I know! Just find it amusing that despite this being the most revolutionary camera that Canon have launched in years there's no shortage of people complaining. 

Fortunately there's no shortage of people pre-ordering too, so I don't think Canon will be that concerned with the compainers.


----------



## Darrell Cadieux (Jul 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Damn just rumors. if they add these, they would be the camera GOATS. Whats the CR on these.





proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


There is no documented overheating problem with these cameras...reason...no one has had one to test! Not one single production model has been tested by an independent reviewer. Stop speading unsubstantiated rumours.


----------



## amorse (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm more wondering if they'll add another option for 4k 24/25/30 that isn't a full downsampling from 8k to avoid the overheating problem. On the surface that makes sense - if people really want to record 4k with no time limit and not melt the camera, why not allow a lower quality video output which doesn't have the same heat generation (if technically possible). Or maybe one of those adaptors referenced on the "what's next" rumour page is that EF adapter cooling system that was patented a while back...


----------



## Darrell Cadieux (Jul 13, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> A little harsh and insulting to anyone who has pre ordered?


Also unsubstantiated...not one single production R5 has been reviewed.


----------



## todddominey (Jul 13, 2020)

It's a small thing, but I'm hopeful about upgrading the R6 to include ALL-I compression. If the R6 had that, it would be a perfect video camera more in-line with what users really need.


----------



## amorse (Jul 13, 2020)

Darrell Cadieux said:


> There is no documented overheating problem with these cameras...reason...no one has had one to test! Not one single production model has been tested by an independent reviewer. Stop speading unsubstantiated rumours.


Honestly, I don't see overheating as a deal breaker for many users, but certainly it would be a challenge for some. It all comes down to how you're using a camera. For me, I'm firmly in the camp that is appreciative that Canon is putting out bodies and equipment and giving users access to it's full potential. I'm just happy they didn't compromise the weather sealing to enable better heat dissipation - I'd be out if that was the case.

With that said, on whether it does or does not overheat; Peter McKinnon is sponsored by Canon and openly said it was overheating on him if he was shooting a lot of 4k/120: 




Also, Canon doesn't seem to be hiding that heat is an issue - I could be wrong but I believe Canon even released a document with recording time limits due to heat. Heat was my biggest question on announcement - I was begging for them to avoid putting in vents like in the S1H or a cinema camera! They made the right choice, for me anyway.

Frankly, in my opinion this is only a scandal because people are looking for something to point to as a failure, and reaffirm the perspective that "Canon is not looking out for their customers" or are trying to trick the world. How dare Canon not bend the rules of physics for us the consumer, how dare they not be 10 years ahead of the curve instead of 5, how dare they hide overheating by letting one of their ambassadors openly say it overheated on them in a promo, and even release a document showing the limits caused by heat. Honestly, I'd rather they put 8K in with a record limit for overheating than not have 8K at all. It shows me they're giving the user the choice.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 13, 2020)

All-I and Log 3 will be nice adds for the R6. My only experience with CanonLog is the 8 bit version on the 5D Mark IV which isn't great.

I wish they would give the R6 the full width DCI mode from the 1DX's. There doesn't seem to be any reason not to.

I'm going to end up with a 1DX Mark II that only shoots DCI and an R6 that only shoots UHD. It's a fairly mild crop in either direction but it's still going to be an annoyance.


----------



## KrisK (Jul 13, 2020)

Any word on firmware for the EOS-R?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 13, 2020)

KrisK said:


> Any word on firmware for the EOS-R?



During Q&A panels Canon said they'll release a new firmware for the R to make AF work with the f/11 lenses.


----------



## tss68nl (Jul 13, 2020)

How about they include a 4-shot or 16-shot high resolution stills option using that IBIS sensor. All competitors offer that already.

I am surprised it's not included from the start already.


----------



## miketcool (Jul 13, 2020)

If you’ve ever spoke with and of Canon’s engineering or design team, you’ll know how serious they are about product reliability. I’d imagine they’re still testing solutions to improve this equipment, and will update them after the release. It’s really not that surprising and if people understood how complicated lines of code and processing can create unexpected errors, this would make sense.


----------



## J9canon (Jul 13, 2020)

What about shutter priority for R6 videos?


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 13, 2020)

I PreOrdered the R6 through the CR link. Thought it not having ALL-I Codec was a bit tacky, although not nearly as silly as no 24p (initially) in the RP. It's nice to see Canon making this change if true. But C-Log3 ???? WOW. THAT is unexpected. I record externally anyway so the ALL-I isn't a big deal for me personally but I know for some folks it would be... But C-Log 3 is a shocker. Canon is really a whole new beast apparently because a couple years ago this never would even be rumored.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Most people don't use these types of cameras for long filming periods. They have the cinema line for that.


Not quite. I just used the EOS R three times in the last month *with an external recorder*. Which is one of the main reasons to use one for extended recording times. All three of these were single shots lasting 30mins+.

You'd be surprised how many folks do because it makes a nice compact package for simple situations you don't want/need or have the budget to shoot with a bigger and much more expensive set-up like a C500-2.

All that being said, recording internally up to 30 mins is NOT a problem. I just prefer better codecs that I can only get externally. And the "overheating" problem is only listed as being an issue in 8K, which almost no one is going to use for 15-20 minute shots (partly because of the $600-$1000 card you'd need to do it) and the 4KHQ mode with the heavy 8K oversampling. Again, regular 4K is fine. And I can't imagine running a Slo-Mo clip for 10 mins, let alone 20 mins. SloMo clips are usually short segments of a few seconds to a few minutes.

People are getting bent way out shape and way out of context on this issue.


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


Actually 20 minutes of 8K raw in a compact fully weathered sealed stills camera is amazing and no one else has done it. Remember this is not a dedicated video camera but a compact hybrid. If your a serious videographer you’d use a video camera or cinema camera. This camera is not meant for filming long interviews for an hour+, you’d be better with a dedicated system. That being said, I was watching interviews yesterday and I’m pretty sure it was either Rudy Winston or Mehdia Mehtal from Canon that said if you use an external recording device you can record 8K without heating issues.


----------



## cdcooker (Jul 13, 2020)

Can Canon show some love to the original R users to release a firmware update also. Intervalometer, a simplified video modes selection screen like R5, for the starters. Easy to implement, and won't hurt the sales of the new cameras at all.


----------



## bernie_king (Jul 13, 2020)

Canon has confirmed via twitter that the R5 will ship with 1080


pj1974 said:


> I am very hopeful that the 120fps @ 1080p (Full HD) is going to occur.
> In fact, I would have loved it to be 240fps, (with full AF, rapid exposure updates, etc) - because that would be a great tool for slow-mo.
> 
> When I saw the 8k raw video specs, and 120fps @ 4k, I really hoped that it would be at least 120fps @ Full HD... which was a (little) disappointment for me. I won't use 4k often, let alone 8k. But full HD I will use fairly regularly.
> ...


Canon has confirmed via Twitter that the R5 will include 1080p/120fps. As this is one of the rumored firmware upgrades I would not be surprised if the camera ships with most if not all of the listed upgrades.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282027644410687489


----------



## Aregal (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...


I guess I'm one of those idiots. I also guess S35 Arri and Panavision film cameras are crap too; a standard 35mm mag holds 1000ft and Records about 11min at 24fps (but they don't overheat). Haha. I'm being coy.

If one wants longer run times, there's the C300iii, C500ii, RED Helium, etc. out there to buy or rent depending on your project.

I usually record clips not much longer than 10 seconds at a time. My work dictates that. I guess the R5 should be labeled as a precision tool for B-roll.

Again, I would not recomment the R5 if one is filming talking heads/interviews.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Most people don't use these types of cameras for long filming periods. They have the cinema line for that.


Agreed. 
However, there's a bunch of dreamers wanting to have very much for almost "nothing", relatively speaking.
How could you think of shooting 8K 45 min interview on both cards internally for less than $4K?


----------



## Besisika (Jul 13, 2020)

amorse said:


> I'm more wondering if they'll add another option for 4k 24/25/30 that isn't a full downsampling from 8k to avoid the overheating problem. On the surface that makes sense - if people really want to record 4k with no time limit and not melt the camera, why not allow a lower quality video output which doesn't have the same heat generation (if technically possible). Or maybe one of those adaptors referenced on the "what's next" rumour page is that EF adapter cooling system that was patented a while back...


My understanding there is one. Unless I am mistaken. The so-called standard 4K. Only the 4K HQ is donwsampling from 8K. I put a link in another thread where Canon rep explained it.


----------



## amorse (Jul 13, 2020)

amorse said:


> Honestly, I don't see overheating as a deal breaker for many users, but certainly it would be a challenge for some. It all comes down to how you're using a camera. For me, I'm firmly in the camp that is appreciative that Canon is putting out bodies and equipment and giving users access to it's full potential. I'm just happy they didn't compromise the weather sealing to enable better heat dissipation - I'd be out if that was the case.
> 
> With that said, on whether it does or does not overheat; Peter McKinnon is sponsored by Canon and openly said it was overheating on him if he was shooting a lot of 4k/120:
> 
> ...


Here's another one. Peter McKinnon just uploaded a new vlog and touches on overheating he experienced. I don't think it's being hidden. This clip should go right to where he talks about his experience, but it's only a moment of acknowledgement:


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 13, 2020)

Since this is a tread about R5/6 firmware updates, I'd like to make this request to Canon:

I see that Canon is coming out with focus bracketing for the R5, and I'd like to thank Canon for this. But I have heard that there will be one way to initiate the focus bracket, which is for the user to focus at the *start *(closest point) of the bracket, start the exposure, and the camera will take shots from that point and further into the distance until the bracket is finished. This is exactly what my previous Olympus EM1_II camera did, and it was *extremely frustrating* to use because you have to *guess* where the near focus should be and then *hope* that the end of the bracket will finish at a good spot. That's extremely hard to do, and so frustrating that I gave up using focus bracketing because of it.

*Canon: can you please add this option to the focus bracketing menu? :*
Please add an *additional menu option* to allow the initial focus position to be the **middle** of the bracketed shots, as that's the way I'd want to use it. For example: I'd focus on the eye of the bug I want to bracket, then press the exposure button, and the camera would back up the focus (reduce the focus distance) appropriately so that the bracketed shots would have the eye in the *exact middle* of the bracket. That gets the *perfect bracket* of shots *every time*, with *no guesswork*! You would make me (and many others) *very happy*!

FYI: I have ordered the R5 and RF 100-500 f4.5-7.1 L lens at B&H and I intend to buy more RF lenses in the near future. I hope that you can see this request and pass it on to the R5 programming team so that it can be implemented. Since it is only a minor software addition to an already existing feature, I hope that you can make this available in an *upcoming firmware update*. - Thank you!


----------



## tss68nl (Jul 13, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Since this is a tread about R5/6 firmware updates, I'd like to make this request to Canon:
> 
> I see that Canon is coming out with focus bracketing for the R5, and I'd like to thank Canon for this. But I have heard that there will be one way to initiate the focus bracket, which is for the user to focus at the *start *(closest point) of the bracket, start the exposure, and the camera will take shots from that point and further into the distance until the bracket is finished. This is exactly what my previous Olympus EM1_II camera did, and it was *extremely frustrating* to use because you have to *guess* where the near focus should be and then *hope* that the end of the bracket will finish at a good spot. That's extremely hard to do, and so frustrating that I gave up using focus bracketing because of it.
> 
> ...


Where does one go to actually give Canon feedback?

Because they are neglecting the fact that with an IBIS sensor you can make 4-shot high-resolution images. I see everywhere that the R5/R6 discussion is only about video, while there are still people around that would like to use these for actual photographs. I know it sounds old fashioned, but there are....


----------



## TomR (Jul 13, 2020)

bernie_king said:


> Canon has confirmed via twitter that the R5 will ship with 1080
> 
> Canon has confirmed via Twitter that the R5 will include 1080p/120fps. As this is one of the rumored firmware upgrades I would not be surprised if the camera ships with most if not all of the listed upgrades.
> 
> ...



Canon has no confirmed that the R5 WILL NOT include 1080/120


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282729636112154624


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 13, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> *Most people don't use these types of cameras for long filming periods. *They have the cinema line for that.



Where is your source?


----------



## bernie_king (Jul 13, 2020)

TomR said:


> Canon has no confirmed that the R5 WILL NOT include 1080/120
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282729636112154624


Yikes, they added that tweet since I read it this morning. That sucks!


----------



## Twinix (Jul 13, 2020)

tss68nl said:


> Where does one go to actually give Canon feedback?








How Can We Help - Canon UK


Contact Canon Support.




www.canon.co.uk





«Question (...)», then you type in the product, then you choose “suggest improvement”. After that its pretty easy.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 13, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep *idiots* believing in the product...



Very mature argument method when people have different opinions. 
The firmware didn't mention anything about fixing overheating.


----------



## padam (Jul 13, 2020)

This is probably a fake clickbait rumour about the R6 and it managed to go though nicely as I see it...

At least Canon does not mention anything firmware-related unlike they did with the R5.

UHS-II can't take ALL-I 4k60p on the R5, so how it would be able to it on the R6 I have no idea.

I voiced my opinion on that side, and it got deleted, just saying, it seems like a waste of time going there...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 13, 2020)

Has there been any suggestion that the camera will be able to shoot in smaller RAW files? I heard it would have a 22mp RAW image file option and there hasn't been any evidence of this...and I would really like the option to shoot at 22mp when I'm bringing home 4,000+ images at a race.


----------



## Paul Nordin (Jul 13, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> That being said, I was watching interviews yesterday and I’m pretty sure it was either Rudy Winston or Mehdia Mehtal from Canon that said if you use an external recording device you can record 8K without heating issues.


Highly unlikely. The HDMI port is not compatible with a full 8K.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 13, 2020)

tss68nl said:


> Where does one go to actually give Canon feedback?
> 
> Because they are neglecting the fact that with an IBIS sensor you can make 4-shot high-resolution images. I see everywhere that the R5/R6 discussion is only about video, while there are still people around that would like to use these for actual photographs. I know it sounds old fashioned, but there are....


I wasn't sure, so created a thread to consolidate feedback, for any Canon employees who might take a look at these forums. Please feel free to add your ideas!
It's under Forums>Gear Talk>EOS R Series Camera Discussion RP, R, R5, R6>*Dear Canon... R5 and R6 Firmware Upgrade and Feature Requests*
Direct URL: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...-firmware-upgrade-and-feature-requests.38815/


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 13, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> Where is your source?


well with a 30 minute limit who is recording long clips when the camera basically cant do it without shutting off.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 13, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I'd be surprised about Clog3, but HD 120fps in the R5 seems like a good possibility. I've asked a number of Canon reps about it, illustrating how anyone still using a 1080p workflow (honestly quite a lot of people) would be better off with the cheaper R6 than R5.
> 
> Regardless of all the unreasonable complainers, Canon really hit it out of the park with these two bodies. I applaud them.


I heard clog one is made for 8 bit and suppsoed worse to have it in ten bit


hoodlum said:


> More than just rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Besisika (Jul 13, 2020)

Paul Nordin said:


> Highly unlikely. The HDMI port is not compatible with a full 8K.


Besides, I am not aware of any external recorder who would be able to take it. Let me know if I am mistaken.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm guess people are seeing the sample/prototype reviews about overheating.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 13, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Has there been any suggestion that the camera will be able to shoot in smaller RAW files? I heard it would have a 22mp RAW image file option and there hasn't been any evidence of this...and I would really like the option to shoot at 22mp when I'm bringing home 4,000+ images at a race.


It should have CRAW as an option. Still .CR3 files but it is a lossy compression. There have been some independent reviews on using this option and it appears quite good. I will get 128GB cards and will use CRAW when shooting 1500+ shots in a session


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> I wasn't sure, so created a thread to consolidate feedback, for any Canon employees who might take a look at these forums. Please feel free to add your ideas!
> It's under Forums>Gear Talk>EOS R Series Camera Discussion RP, R, R5, R6>*Dear Canon... R5 and R6 Firmware Upgrade and Feature Requests*
> Direct URL: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...-firmware-upgrade-and-feature-requests.38815/


Thank you for creating a forum thread for posting firmware update suggestions.

I've added a post there regarding *aperture bracketing*.
For the benefit (or dread ) of those in this thread, I'll copy it in case they care to see it:

Product R5 and R6:

Request: Aperture bracketing (relative to current aperture chosen):

Menu choices:
Aperture bracket: on/off
#stops per step: 1:9
#steps wider: 0:9
#steps narrower: 0:9

Use example:
(current aperture is f4)
#stops per step is 1, #steps wider is 1, #steps narrower is 2
Exposures taken at f2.8, f4, f5.6, f8

Use example:
(lens aperture is f1.4 to f22)
(current aperture is f4)
#stops per step is 4, #steps wider is 1(or more), #steps narrower is 2(or more)
Exposures taken at f1.4(limited to widest), f4, f16, f22(limited to narrowest)


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 14, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thank you for creating a forum thread for posting firmware update suggestions.
> 
> I've added a post there regarding *aperture bracketing*.
> For the benefit (or dread ) of those in this thread, I'll copy it in case they care to see it:
> ...


This sounds very useful, thanks for contributing to the thread!


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 14, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> well with a 30 minute limit who is recording long clips when the camera basically cant do it without shutting off.


Well you wrote "*most* people", not "*all* people". And that reply of your was to a post about 20, not 30 minutes...30 is a lot longer than 20. You also wrote "these *types* of cameras". Some of these types do not have a limit.


----------



## BroderLund (Jul 14, 2020)

Oh man! clog3 would be FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## cornieleous (Jul 14, 2020)

I have never pre-ordered a camera until now to avoid the price premium, but this seems like a low risk no brainer and a time where that premium is worth being able to begin the gradual switch from EF to RF now. Canon has always had the right engineering philosophy, and I am currently pushing the envelope of what the 5D4 does in night timelapse and occasional light short film projects, so an upgrade makes sense for me. Have yet to see Canon make a truly terrible camera in their semi and pro ranges, so I am completely fairly certain I will love the R5.

That said, of course it will not make sense for everyone to buy the R5 or R6, but I'm shocked with all the whining when the camera is not even shipping yet. I am always for constructive critique, but this is getting out of hand!

[longwinded rant] After all this time, Canon finally completely nails a couple cameras along with the incredible RF line of lenses they are building, reclaiming their spot as an innovator and not just a solid camera and lens maker, yet all some people can focus on is complaining about completely unrealistic things. They cannot shoot 8K forever, or the camera was not custom designed for their exact needs of shooting only red painted giraffes on Tuesdays. 

Do any of these people perpetually whining know even the tiniest thing about how a camera works inside, how a product comes together, how a company must make technical and market compromises as a BUSINESS to bring products to consumers? Do any of these people have the slightest concept of how the innards of their own cell phone works, or is most of society now just technologically spoiled and ignorant and thinks everything is just a few lines of code or the decision of some salesperson? Do people understand basic principles like voltage and switching rate of transistors in all the integrated circuits and ASICs translates to heat, and the more you do with the electronics, the hotter it gets? Do any of them know that sensor size just like glass size relates to light gathering ability, and that larger sensors are harder to stabilize and keep cool? 

Canon has done as well as anyone could possibly do based upon basic physics. Name one other full frame MILC 8K camera with internal recording, with this good of a focus system, this good of stabilization, etc... I'll wait.... it's not even something to debate presently because no one else has even done it until now. Canon did it all in one body along with their well thought out ergonomics, menus, and the new and very solid RF lens lineup. Next year some brand will probably better the R5 when a new lower voltage and denser ASIC is available that can do the same job in half the space and heat. 

Image processing evolves much like computer processors, getting gradually smaller, faster, and less power (less heat) every couple years due to the hard work of thousands of very smart people pushing the cutting edge of transistors and signal processing further. This truly is not rocket science, yet some of the spoiled commenters can never get it and seem to think they know better than Canon when they themselves are oblivious to even the most basic physics, electronics, and business concepts involved. 

Seems no matter what, some certain types always end up blathering about the so called 'cripple hammer' and other baseless complaining. This is irrational and petty and shows lack of basic knowledge about sensors, integrated circuits, firmware, film making, etc. It shows a primary interest in being 'right' and loud and emotional.

People who understand technology (you DO NOT if you have ever used the 'crippled' term for any camera) know this 'crippling' is really engineering and market trade-off. Yes sometimes marketing pushes decisions for a product also, but usually a series of hard technical choices must be made to compromise on what can be done with the physical technology in a device. 

I have never seen Canon totally mess up a camera or not offer value. They are the Toyota of the camera industry- slow, conservative, incredible products that just work with amazing reliability and ergonomics. You pay a slight price premium for the robustness and balance and reliability of a system- not the fribvolous features list so many people waste their lives comparing. Many competing brands flitter around and even roll out awkward cameras with an innovative feature to win the spec war, and somehow they are the darlings of the industry but Canon does it with a couple features and it is not enough!? That is the height of unfair bias. 

Canon might indeed knowingly wait behind the pack while they make something amazing, but they periodically jump to the front again with class leading stuff like we are seeing now. More important to many of us, they make incredibly robust systems that work in the field, not spec sheets. I am shaking my head at all these types who jump brands every two years to have 'the best' that some youtube blogger told them is the best. People wanting to shoot 8K for ever, or pushing shadows 5 stops, or thinking more resolution is always better are demonstrating emotionalism, not rational thinking or valid uses for these tools. Oddly, I rarely see these loud complainers working around the limitations that ALL brands of gear have and producing much amazing content like those who know all tools have limitations. Its seems complaining is a full time job for some, no time to learn physics or how to get the bast out of a realistic camera.

The only thing significant I ever found personally limiting on a Canon camera was their poor shadow dynamic range when I wanted to preserve highlights in high dynamic scenes or shoot astro landscapes with clean shadows in foreground. You could not restore shadows without noise in these scenarios, but the difference to other brands was way over hyped, and there were workarounds. Big deal. Canon makes their own sensors so I had to wait about 2 years to level the field, and kept my excellent glass, and now they make amazing sensors not purchased from any competitor. I'd much rather trade being at the forefront of spec sheets for reliable systems that I can count on for years of trouble free service, and a tested system approach to great lenses working with great cameras and proven ergonomics.
[/longwinded rant]

TL;DR Ask yourself if you are one of these complainers bashing unshipped R5 and R6.... what is the real point? Either get the Canon and learn how to work around any short comings you think there are, or if you like another brand and think Canon sucks? Great- go and stay with what you love and more success to you! Whining to the internet is not going to change Canon. Better yet, if you care so much, engage Canon directly like an adult with a friendly email. Just do something, anything, constructive pleaaasee!


----------



## Whowe (Jul 14, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Has there been any suggestion that the camera will be able to shoot in smaller RAW files? I heard it would have a 22mp RAW image file option and there hasn't been any evidence of this...and I would really like the option to shoot at 22mp when I'm bringing home 4,000+ images at a race.


Under Recording Format in the specifications, there is a listing for "1.6 crop," that give dimensions for a file size at 17 MP.


----------



## degos (Jul 14, 2020)

miketcool said:


> It’s really not that surprising and if people understood how complicated lines of code and processing can create unexpected errors, this would make sense.



The solution to software complexity is to... stop adding functional complexity.

Quite apart from video, which probably took the majority of development time and cost, more functions are being pushed into the camera to 'keep up' with the competition. Even when those functions are done to a better standard in dedicated post-processing programs .

Checklist Marketing is the enemy of stable software development and raises the price for everyone.


----------



## Franklyok (Jul 14, 2020)

Storage to external SSD would be nice. Like the one in BMPC. These memory cards are too expensive. And Continues recording would run out of memorycard space.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 14, 2020)

drama said:


> Agree on both. And as others have said, the overheating is a non-issue that youtubers know get clicks for a week. If you're filming 20 minutes of continuous 8K or 120fps 4K, I would love to know the reason, and why you didn't hire an ARRI for it.


Cause someone bought a 512GB nice and expensive CFExpress card and need to fill it up Fast to justify investment. Cause one can fit up to 25min of 8K/30 RAW footage on it. With the Canon 20 min limit we are 5 min short of full card capacity. Oh, wait...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 14, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> During Q&A panels Canon said they'll release a new firmware for the R to make AF work with the f/11 lenses.


Oh, can they release a firmware that will turn f/11 lenses into f/8 one instead, please?


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 14, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Oh, can they release a firmware that will turn f/11 lenses into f/8 one instead, please?



Do you want the actual aperture to change or just the number shown on screen and in the EXIF? One of those options is easy to implement in firmware


----------



## Ben Sparrow (Jul 14, 2020)

*Rumored Canon EOS R6 Firmware Update:*


Adding All-I for all record modes
Canon Log 3

All-I for all recording modes is a go to me. How about adding 4K (C4K 4096 x 2160) as well?


----------



## TMHKR (Jul 14, 2020)

Could this "low bitrate mode" help with the overheating to some extent?


----------



## IVS (Jul 14, 2020)

ALL-I in the R6 and Canon can count me purchasing one.


----------



## researcher (Jul 14, 2020)

*Rumored Canon EOS R6 Firmware Update:*


Adding All-I for all record modes
Canon Log 3
I wonder if and how much Canon could charge for this update for R6 owners.
If its that much in demand, and the R6 is a lower-tier camera, might as well make a bit off a feature buyers really seem to want. Just sayin'...


----------



## addola (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't understand why it has to top at 1080/120fps. The camera is already capable of processing 4 times that amount of data with the 4K/120fps. The R5 should have offered 240fps in 1080 at least. 

Could that be a technical limitation due to slower sensor readout? Because in that case, the camera would definitely have severe rolling shutter issues. 

They should definitely do ALL-I in the R6. My original 6D does ALL-I (they removed it in the 6D2), and 80D had it, but 90D didn't. I don't understand why Canon is doing these stupid things.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 15, 2020)

addola said:


> I don't understand why it has to top at 1080/120fps. The camera is already capable of processing 4 times that amount of data with the 4K/120fps. The R5 should have offered 240fps in 1080 at least.
> 
> Could that be a technical limitation due to slower sensor readout? Because in that case, the camera would definitely have severe rolling shutter issues.



It could probably do it with a 1:1 1080p crop.

But really, by that logic a C700 must have terrible rolling shutter since its max rate is 4K60.


----------



## mppix (Jul 15, 2020)

Paul Nordin said:


> Highly unlikely. The HDMI port is not compatible with a full 8K.


HDMI 2.1 is. Do we know the spec?


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 15, 2020)

addola said:


> I don't understand why it has to top at 1080/120fps. The camera is already capable of processing 4 times that amount of data with the 4K/120fps. The R5 should have offered 240fps in 1080 at least.
> 
> Could that be a technical limitation due to slower sensor readout? Because in that case, the camera would definitely have severe rolling shutter issues.
> 
> They should definitely do ALL-I in the R6. My original 6D does ALL-I (they removed it in the 6D2), and 80D had it, but 90D didn't. I don't understand why Canon is doing these stupid things.


Without knowing the detailed sensor hardware readout design, it would be impossible to say. It’s unlikely Canon will give up that information.


----------



## yungfat (Jul 15, 2020)

proutprout said:


> Makes sense when everyone who bought the overheating R5 realize 20 minutes of filming is really not a lot, canon will have to do something about it ! Firmware updates is the best trick to keep idiots believing in the product...



it’s interesting to see how many people really spending (burning) $700 for a 512GB CFExpress Card for 20 minutes continuous 8k raw video.

also interesting to know those people who “really” concerned about the overheating issue is having computer that capable to edit 8k raw video.






good luck with that!

cheers


----------



## yungfat (Jul 15, 2020)

amorse said:


> Honestly, I don't see overheating as a deal breaker for many users, but certainly it would be a challenge for some. It all comes down to how you're using a camera. For me, I'm firmly in the camp that is appreciative that Canon is putting out bodies and equipment and giving users access to it's full potential. I'm just happy they didn't compromise the weather sealing to enable better heat dissipation - I'd be out if that was the case.
> 
> With that said, on whether it does or does not overheat; Peter McKinnon is sponsored by Canon and openly said it was overheating on him if he was shooting a lot of 4k/120:
> 
> ...



well said.

to me, if those people like Son, Fujifilm or whatver , then go shoot Sony, Fujifilm or whatever.

overheating prevention is pretty normal for IT stuff nowadays.

intel & amd may also have overheating issue if the installer do not handle well for the air flow and cooling system.

R5 is just a tiny camera comparing to C500, if someone wanna go pro, there is choice for them.

i hope those people who simply putting a comment by enlarging the overheating issue could stop. This is not a good culture to leave an irresponsible comment on a forum that many people relying for their know before makeup the purchase decision.

thanks


----------



## Canon-Chas (Jul 20, 2020)

My biggest concern was shutter lag in R5 like the EOS R. I have been told the R5 is lag free in viewfinder similar to a DSLR. He says he would have no concerns


----------

